# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Demolishing long corner block brick fence

## easycc

Hi all, 
I've rang a couple of places about getting a quote but still waiting on them to get back to me... They are all very busy... Any one know roughly how much it would cost to demolish and remove the brick fence? At a guess it's 1.8 meters high and about say 55 to 60 meters long... I know garage demolition normally cost around the $10,000 mark but that's factoring aspestos... I'm guessing it's going to be around the $3000 mark... Even then that's a lot of money... 
Is there any other way of demolishing and disposing of the bricks at a cheaper price? Could hiring those large skip bins and loading it with it? I know they have a weight limit too

----------


## cyclic

Assuming this is the Inala property.
Talk to an Earth Moving mob about hiring a Combo(4-6 tonne excavator/bobcat/tipper) probably about $120/hour with operator.
Try L & D  07 /3265-5777

----------


## ChocDog

There are brick re cycling places that will give you the skip and they take the bricks (whole). They then on sell the bricks

----------


## paddyjoy

You can also get a reduced rate on the skip bins if you put in only bricks (clean fill I think it is called). 
Probably about 5,000 bricks in the wall so around 10 ton, in Sydney you will probably pay around $1k for a 12 or 13m3 bin that could take the lot. Few mates and some cartons of beer get it done in a weekend  :Biggrin:

----------


## easycc

Thanks a lot guys... $1000 is not bad for 13m3 skip bin... I'll look into the options available... Thanks again

----------


## paddyjoy

> Thanks a lot guys... $1000 is not bad for 13m3 skip bin... I'll look into the options available... Thanks again

  Yeah it's not bad, try bingo bins and tell them it is bricks only.

----------

